# what bout spinach??



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

so does spinach help relive constipation?? if so what is the best way to eat it? i think i might try some...i've never had spinach in my life, but i'll give it a whirl if it might help me go! thanks guys!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

You can microwave frozen spinach (instructions on the packet), put a tablespoon of soy sauce and a table spoon of sesame oil, and if you like garlic, some minced garlic( 1 tbspn)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And you can stir fry fresh spinach or eat it raw in salads.(I like stirfried fresh better than frozen).Pull off the stems from the leaves. Add seasonings (garlic, green onion, ginger) to the oil in the hot pan (or use a non-stick spray first) stir for a minute or two. Add the stems from the spinach and stir for a couple of minutes until they start to get tender (the stems take longer to cook than the leaves) Then add the leaves stir a couple of times to coat the leaves with the seasoning and cover with a lid and let steam until the leaves go limp (a minute or two).Add soy sauce, sesame oil, other finishing sauces/spices and serve.I didn't like spinach growing up because usually it was frozen and/or boiled until the leaves were really soft. The stir-fried stuff I had in a cooking class and discovered that spinach is pretty good (to me) when just cooked, rather than cooked too much.K.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

spinach really helps me with C. I don't like the frozen, too chewy and strigny, fresh is best.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I like spinach any which way but I do agree fresh is better.


----------



## PaulineG (Apr 23, 2002)

I am a "new" IBS sufferer and I am now in the process of seeing what I can or cannot eat. I have constipation with my IBS and I know for sure that I cannot eat a high fiber diet. I tried and I get really sick every time I try. Salads, green leafy vegetables, broccoli, clauiflower etc makes me sick. What can I use to help me go?Pauline G


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Spinach works great for me...one of my favorite veggies...also yellow squash casorole works and tastes great!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pauline--What symptoms do you get with "sick"At least some of the veggies you are trying are high in gas production, so that could be a problem.What if you just add bran. An all-bran cereal starting a little bit at a time. Switching to a high-fiber diet suddenly can make anyone uncomfortable.Bran is mostly non-fermentable fiber (fruits and veggies tend to be have more fermentable fiber and some veggies like cabbage family veggies have raffinose, a sugar, that cause lots of gas).You could also try a non-fermentable fiber supplement.The other tactic is osmotic agents (OTC stool softeners w/o the laxative, prescription osmotic agents, magnesium supplements).How much water do you drink? It is undigestable material + water that makes stool a good consistancy for passing. Not enough water can make some people quite constipated.K.


----------



## PaulineG (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi K,Sick - means I get terrible pains in my right side and cramping. I drink about 3 bottles of water a day. I love veggies and fruits but I guess the kind of vegetables I like forms a lot of gas. Will try to introduce them slowly back into my diet but for now until my IBS settles down, I basically eating steamed rice, steamed chicken just seasoned with salt and honey - bananas, pastas (plain). As I said I a "new" IBS sufferer so I have to test the foods to see what I can or cannot eat. I know for sure that I react to any kind of beans,peas,bok choy, cauliflower, cabbage, brocolli. Will try some papaya today (apr 25).PaulineG


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Kellie,ya has never tried spinach?Ya ain't a strong lady, is ya?I'm strong to the finich, 'cause I eats me spinich.I yam telling the nation,spinach helps me constipation,I yam Popeye the Sailorman.TOOT-TOOT!!!!


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

hey guys! i tried some spinach, not bad really. I had a bowel movement the next day, but not sure if it was from the spinach b/c i am on so many other things....but hey it' still something good to eat and it's good for you, all the better!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I love spinach and I buy it fresh for salads and I steam it and then sautee it in olive oil and fresh garlic (the best!)I use frozen in quiches and in spinach rolls. Lasagna noodles stuffed with ricotta, mozzarella, romano cheeses and spinach. I use one noodle..scoop out the cheese and the spinach , place on the noodle, roll it up and place in a pan and bake with tomoatoe sauce. This was the only way to get my daughter to eat spinach when she was younger. She hated spinach but loved those lasagna rolls!I eat all vegetables...I love them..they don't really help my C from what I can tell. I think the fiber is good. I have to be careful with too much raw.


----------

